# champion generator has fuel in crankcase



## PRButler (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey Everyone, 
I have a Champion portable generator 7800 that sat for about 2 years and of course it had a few problems when I decided to use it this year. The carburetor was gummed up really bad, so I cleaned the heck out of it, but my next problem is fuel in the oil in the crankcase. I'm new to engines in general so my question is, what would be the best plan to clean up the crankcase? I've drained it of course, but do I tear down the engine to open it up and really clean it out or is there something else I can do without the hassle of a whole engine tear down?
Thank you very much for any input.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

PRButler said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I have a Champion portable generator 7800 that sat for about 2 years and of course it had a few problems when I decided to use it this year. The carburetor was gummed up really bad, so I cleaned the heck out of it, but my next problem is fuel in the oil in the crankcase. I'm new to engines in general so my question is, what would be the best plan to clean up the crankcase? I've drained it of course, but do I tear down the engine to open it up and really clean it out or is there something else I can do without the hassle of a whole engine tear down?
> Thank you very much for any input.


After draining the crankcase until nothing else comes out while tilled in every direction, for at least 5 minutes, just refill it with quality oil an run it. The sticky carb was most likely the issue. When done using the machine, turn off the fuel supply an when it starts to die choke it to pull all the gas from the carb an leave the fuel supply turned off until you need it again. Always use 100% gas with fuel a stabilizer, an run it at least every 3 months for a short time, an it will serve you for years.


----------



## PRButler (Nov 1, 2017)

Really? the fuel should be diluted enough after that, and it should be fine? Thank you very much! I pulled both drain plugs and manually turned over the engine numerous times, but will do again just to make sure. I will follow your guidelines, I really appreciate this, thanks again.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

KRE said:


> After draining the crankcase until nothing else comes out while tilled in every direction, for at least 5 minutes, just refill it with quality oil an run it. The sticky carb was most likely the issue. When done using the machine, turn off the fuel supply an when it starts to die choke it to pull all the gas from the carb an leave the fuel supply turned off until you need it again. Always use 100% gas with fuel a stabilizer, an run it at least every 3 months for a short time, an it will serve you for years.



Totally agree! Being conservative, I'd fill it with "inexpensive" 30W oil and run for ten minutes or so, drain while it's hot, refill with your regular oil. For me, regular oil has been 5W-30 Synthetic in all small engines.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

PRButler said:


> Really? the fuel should be diluted enough after that, and it should be fine? Thank you very much! I pulled both drain plugs and manually turned over the engine numerous times, but will do again just to make sure. I will follow your guidelines, I really appreciate this, thanks again.


Getting fuel in the oil is no biggie as long as you don't run it that way. What exmar and kre said above is exactly what I would do.

Consider yourself fortunate.
My neighbors generator only sat for one year and his rings were rusted to the cylinder and locked solid. His motor is needing a rebuild.

I'm not sure if you know this (you might?), but the fuel in the crankcase is most likely due to a failed needle valve in the carburetor.
The fuel comes directly from the tank via the fuel line to the carburetor's float bowl where the float and needle valve are only supposed to allow enough through to fill the float bowl to a pre-set level. This is why you want to use the fuel valve and always turn the fuel valve OFF after each use.

I guess what I'm getting at is that you may need to replace the needle valve also because it will probably continue leaking unless it was just dirt or gasoline varnish. I have a feeling you may end up replacing the entire carburetor in this case but you may get lucky.
Carefully check the fuel line while you're at it. They can go bad and drip fuel also.

As others posted above, always add a fuel stabilizer to your fuel. I like Seafoam but there are others. Remember to always run your generator every few months. That's one of the ways I keep all of mine in a "ready to run" condition.
Well, I also keep all of them indoors which makes a world of difference due to the lower humidity and more constant temperatures.

But also, add SeaFoam to your OIL. Seafoam is one of the best engine cleaners money can buy. It will remove gum and varnish deposits and carbon deposits in the crankcase as well. Just be sure to follow the directions and don't add too much. Adding it to the gasoline works wonders on cleaning the rings and heads, but putting it directly in the oil cleans the crankcase internals and it circulates around all the valve components, cleaning them too! Phenomenal stuff.
(Just know that it WILL SMOKE slightly until the SeaFoam burns off. Normal and ok).

Last thing I can suggest.......if you store your generator outdoors, the oil will go bad just from sitting because the crankcase is not airtight and the cooling and warming of each day causes condensation to slowly gather in the crankcase. So change the oil even if you never run it.
Same thing happens with cars....but they are run more often and the heat chases the condensation out.

Hope this helps in some way.
Good luck and looking forward to hearing of your success!


----------

